# My experiance with Jovati



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

I tried Jovati on my birds and this is my experience. 

First off the claim is that they love it. This is repeated to such a degree that I thought the pigeons would take to it like they do hemp seed. NO WAY.

My birds have always had oyster shell and a red "clay" grit along with a mineral and vitamin supplements. They hardly noticed it. It was nothing that even peaked their interest. 

The second and for me the thing that stopped me from using it and to make this post is that it makes their droppings very wet. If you have ever tried Purina Pigeon Pellets it is so close to the same that to point out any small difference is pointless. 

So if you have wondered about Jovati that is what happened in my loft with it and I can not recommend it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gee that's odd. my birds love it. They only get it every so often as a treat though because it is too expensive now as the shipping is just as much as the mineral mix. Others have come on here with the same experience of their birds liking it. Mine also get a good red grit mix and calcium.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Gee that's odd. my birds love it. They only get it every so often as a treat though because it is too expensive now as the shipping is just as much as the mineral mix. Others have come on here with the same experience of their birds liking it. Mine also get a good red grit mix and calcium.


When I put them on it I took away everything else. They only had the Jovati. My shipping was about the same price as the product too. I just won't let my birds have wet droppings. That is why I stopped the Purina pellets. The birds look good but I don't know of any animal that can be at it's best with droppings like that.

Just passing along my experience. Considering the total price, I thought my two cents worth might help in others considering trying it. 

I guess "your millage may vary" should be added.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well there are probably others that have had different experiences with it as well. Always good to get input from others. Maybe some with the same experience as you will post.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Well there are probably others that have had different experiences with it as well. Always good to get input from others. Maybe some with the same experience as you will post.


What I did was remove all other grit and supplements from the loft. They were given Jovati as a replacement for everything and in the loft 24/7. Just like what was replaced.

I just put it back in the loft under the same conditions and have added so pro biotic to their water to see what will happen.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It may be more salty than regular grit, so if taking the regular grit away, and giving just the Jovati, then they may drink more, which would give them wetter droppings. I only gave it occasionally as an extra.


----------

